# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  أنا و التعليم و الماضي

## أبو سلطان

*أنا و التعليم و الماضي*

*التعليم في الماضي ليس متاحا للكل و لم يمتطي صهوة جواده إلا القليلون من الأولاد أو البنات و قد كنت أحدهم و لله الحمد.*

*التعليم في الماضي:*
*ففي الماضي قد تكون سعيد الحظ بين إخوانك فيقرر الوالد بأخدك سواء كنت ولد أو كنتِ بنت – إلى المعلم لتتعلم القرآن و الكتٌاب بالنسبة للأولاد و الفخري بالنسبة للبنات.* 

*الهدف :*
*الهدف من ذلك أن تكون ملا أو شيخ / أو ملاية.*

*وفي البداية:*
*يبلغ الطفل سعيد الحظ من العمر 6 أو 7 سنوات و قد نصح و الده الملا الذي يقرأ عندهم أو يستمع إليه أو الملاية بالنسبة لأم البنت بأن يعلم هذا الإبن لأنه طفل نبيه، فيأخده أبوه إلى المعلم إذا كان ذكرا أو إذا كانت بنت تأخدها أمها إلى المعلمة وقد يتعلم الولد مع البنات أيضا عند المعلمة في سنينه الأولى في كثير من الأحيان.* 

*و يطلق على قاعة التعليم هذه إسم الكتاب بتشديد التاء و قد يكون بيته أو مسجدا في القرية أو حسينية و قد يكون دكان. و ذلك مقابل أجر إسبوعيا و قدره ربع ريال في زمني كحد أدنا إلى ريال كحد أعلى. و كان نصيب المعلم مني أسبوعيا ريال فضة خالص يسلمه الوالد لي فأسلمه للمعلم يوم الأربعاء.*

*و الدي كان سخيا مع معلميني لكن خرجيتي في الأسبع قرشان فقط لا غير كنت أذهب من النخيل إلى البحاري يوم الجمعة لأشتري بهم حلاوة من دكان تأتيه هذه الحلاوة من أرامكو يوم الخميس في الليل.* 

*وكل يوم أربعاء نقرأ نشيدا لطيفا قبل الهدة، و هو يقول:*

*تمسا يا معلم بالسعادة *** آمرنا بأمرك بالرواحي**و هي طويلة*

*بس شاعر ساخر يقول:*  
*تمسا يا معلن بالسعادة *** و راك احمار و قدامك سمادة* 
*و هذا يعكس بيوت المعلمين آنذاك حيث يوجد أتان [حمارة] بالمنزل لتنقلاته للقرائة و بالطبيعي تكون هناك بالمنزل سمادة لتلك الأتان و غيرها من البقر.*

*و الهدة كانت يومان هما الخميس و الجمعة.*

*و البنت إن كانت متوجهة لتصبح قارئة [ملاية] فإنها تقرأ مساعدة لملاية قوية مشهورة ردح من الزمان قبل أن تنفرد بنفسها في القراءة.*

*و كذلك الولد فإنه يتبع لملا ريزخون مدة من السنين بصفة [مصانع] قبل أن يستقل بنفسه، و اعتماده الكلي على الصوت و الحفظ.* 

*لكن، إن كان صوته لا يسعفه و حفظه قوي فكان يتوجه لأن يكون عالما متفقها في الدين.*

*و إلا فالنخلوة أي مزاولة عمل الفلاحة تنتظره فيعود لعمل الأسرة لكنه يكون متفوق عليهم ثقافيا.*

*و هناك مدرستين تستقبل من يريد علم الفقه أولها علماء القلعة الأجلاء و قد عرفت بالنجف الصغراء و من بعدها النجف الأشرف بالعراق للتخصص.*

*عند ختم القرآن:*
*و يقولون من سبقونا في المعلم أن عند ختم القرآن يدوروا بذلك الشاب كل الطرقات و الأزقة و هم يطبلون تبليغا للناس بأن هذا الطفل فلان قد حفظ القرآن. و النساء تخرجن من بيوتهن تزغرد و الأطفال و البنات تيمناُ برؤية هذا الشاب الذي ختم القرآن.*

*أما في عهدنا فلا توجد هذه العادة*

*بداية التعليم:*
*و البداية تختلف بين القلعة و القرى في التعليم، ففي القلعة نظامهم تتعلم البسملة ثم الحمد مباشرة و بقية القرآن أما في القرى كالقديح مثلا فالنظام أطول قليلا، فأول ما يتعلم الطفل الحروف الأبجدية و هي الـ [أَ أُ إِ و الـ بَ بُ بِ] و تبقى تردد فيها بصوت مرتفع حتى تختمها ثم [أبجد هوز حطي كلمن سعفص قرشت ثخذ ضظغ]، و من ثم البسملة ثم الحمد. و قد يستغرق تعليمك في الحروف هذه أشهر إن كنت أعمى قلب كما يقولون. و محدثكم لا شك منهم، فقد بقيت في الجزء الأول من القرآن سنة كاملة في القلعة لم أتشرف بحفضه.*

*عدد الطلاب:*
*والمعلم قد يكون لديه خمسون طالبا مثلا، بعضهم يرددوا الـ [أَ أُ إِ و الـ بَ بُ بِ] و هؤلاء صغار السن و بعضهم يقرؤن وسط القرآن وهم وسط السن. و الآخرون يقرؤن نهاية القرآن و هم الكبار الذين تعدت أعمارهم العاشرة فما فوق.* 

*و بعضهم أنهوا القرآن و قد تفرغوا لحفظ قراءة المقتل و الوفايات و من أسعده الحظ ورزقه الله جرة قلم لطيفة يتخصص بالإضافة إلا حفظ القصائد و الأبيات النبطية، يكتب المقاتل و الوفايات لغرض البيع لصالح المعلم. و يكون لهذا الشاب عند المعلم حضور واسع و كنت و الحمد لله أحد الكتبة هذه فخطي كان جيدا.*

*و عند ما يتعلم له قصيدتان أو ثلاث و بعض الأبيات النبطية يبدأ في ملازمة المعلم يقرأ له مقدمة و يطلق على هذا الشخص [مصانع]. و قد تستغرق هذه العملية سنوات و ذلك حسب رؤية المعلم له قبل الإستقلالية.* 

*أما أنا فلم أصبح كما خططاه لي أمي و أبي لأن صوتي يحفظكم الله لا يتلاءم و القراءة كما أن حفظي ضعيف جدا، فأفشلت خطتهم.*

*و آخرون قليلون جدا يتطورون فيصبحون علماء، و يذهبون للقلعة أولا ثم للنجف الأشرف للتخصص كما سبق أن ذكرت.*

*لكن في القطيف:*
*و في القطيف العاصمة، قد لا تحب أن تكون ملامثلا، أو شيخ، بل تحب أن تكون محاسبا أو كاتبا أو خطاطا تكتب الكتب لوجود فرص العمل متاحة فيها* 

*فهناك معلم واحد متخصص في هذا المجال تعلمنا عنده الرياضيات و طريقة كتابة الكتب. و اسمه المرحوم الأديب الملا علي بن رمضان من قرية الكويكب و قد كان يكتب الكتب و شاعرا و محاسبا محترفا و تكثر عنده النكتة و السخرياء حتى في الشعر، و قد كتب في الدجاجة عند ما مل من كثرة نومها على البيض دون أن تأتي له ببيضة يأكلها قائلا:*

*كفي عريجان عن المرجن *** فما لك النوم بمستحسن* 
*و كان خلف بيتهم نخل مهجور تكثر فيه القطط و يكثر صراعاتهم في ما بينهم مما يزعجه في نوم الليل أحيانا فكتب فيهم شعرا و هذا أوله:*


*هذي السنانير أتو و اتشابقوا في اللجمه*  
*و نحن طلابه من خارج محيط القطيف قال فينا شعرا طويلا أيضا، قال:*

*ثقلت رجل رضي عن مجيء المكتبي* 
*مذ رأى من صاحب لم يصحب*
*مثل مهدي ابن عليو و الحلال الأطيب*
*أو كـ ------------- ذاك الأذيب الكاتب*
*كلهم أهل البحاري قد مضو حيث الريال*
*و اشتغلوا -----------------------* 
*إلى آخره*

*رحم الله من مات من زملائي و أطال في عمر من بقى*

*و بداية تعليمي:*  
*و قد بدأت تعليمي أنا شخصيا في القلعة عند المرحوم الملا عبد الله المدن كون عمي العلو منها لكني لم أفلح فاتضرت الوالدة أن اتدرع لي عند مره فاكتشفت أن إحدى النسوانمسويه ليي عمل*

*فأشارت على الوالد بنقلي إلى معلم ثاني فنقلني الوالد ألا باب الشمال مسقد رأسه عند المرحوم أبو الليرات في دكانه و عنده كنت صاروخا في الحفظ، ثلاثة أشهر ثلاثة أجزاء*

*لكن المعلم هذا لا يعلم أكثر من ذلك و يبدوا أن الوالدة كانت قوية فنقلتني إلى القديح مسقط رأسها لأتعلم القرآن و أتخصص في اللهجة القديحية فكان لها ما أرادت.* 

*أما بالنسبة لي فلا فرق في المسافة لأن أسرتي الكريمة كانت تقطن في النخيل وسط كل هذه المسافات، لكن هناك مشكلة، مشكلتي أن لهجتي قطيفية و لا أجيد اللهجة القديحية و خد من السخرية التي لا نهاية لها من زملائي [لوليدات] أبناء القديح ضدي علما بأن نصهم من أهلي.*

*و كانت هناك مواقف محرجة كثيرة لا حصر لها عندي فأذهب بيت أختي في القديح و أشتكي كل بلاويي التي تصيبني لأختي يرحمها الله و هي تحبني كثيرا أكاد أقول أكثر من أبنائها فتستشيط غيضا لكن ليس في يدها شيء تصنعه فتقول لي أتركهم و ما عليك اخلاف فتهون البلوى عندي.*

*و من الأمور اللطيفة التي أحب ذكرها لكم هنا هي أني لما أخرج من المعلم من القلعة أو باب الشمال ظهرا في أيام الصيف أمر على مجرى ماء مشهور إسمه الخناگ، و كان مشهورا لدي الحمارة يغسلون فيه حميرهم و خدم و عبيد أهل القلعة يغسلون أبسطة أطفالهم فيه، و هو لا شك بارد، فأئتي أنا و أنا عطشان و أطب فيه كما تطب الحمير و آخد في الكرع منه كما الحمير أيضا*

*لكني أرى من حول وجهي قطع صغيرة صفراء تسبح فأسأل عنها الوالدة رحمها الله عند ما أحضر البيت فتقول لي أبعد عنك هذه الأشياء إنها مخلفات الأطفال و الحمير لا تأخذها مع الماء يمكن اتعور بطنك.*

*و من الزهو:*
*فقد كنا دائما نضع قليلا من الحبر في أسفل مخبأ الجيب لنوحي إلى الناس إننا نتقن فن الكتابة و القراءة، و نعتبرها ميزة فريدة لنا، لأن القليل النادر جدا من كانوا مثلنا.*

*لكني في الأخير تخرجت من الإبتدائية من مدرسة الحسين ابن علي من شرقي القلعة و تابعت دراستي و أخذت الثانوية و البكلوريوس من أمريكا*

*و أول و أطول رحلة لي في الطائرة بوينق 707عام 67 ميلادي استغرقت ثلاثة أيام كانت من الظهران ميناء القاهرة الجوي قبرص لندن ألمانيا مدينة نيويورك.*

*طولت عليكم*
*مع خالص تحياتي* 
*أبو سلطان*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

دكريات رائعة اخى ابو سلطان

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد

على هالدكريات الجميلة الدى يدكرك بالماضى الجميل

كنت اتمنى انى كنت اتعلم عند معلمة بس احنا جيانا
فى المدارس  احب اسمع قصص القديم ومعلماينة

تحياتى لك اخى

مريم المقدسة

----------


## كياني حبك

صراحه ممتعه القراءه هنا
تسلم على المشاركه



دمت بود

----------


## جـــــــــوري

*لكني أرى من حول وجهي قطع صغيرة صفراء تسبح فأسأل عنها الوالدة رحمها الله عند ما أحضر البيت فتقول لي أبعد عنك هذه الأشياء إنها مخلفات الأطفال و الحمير لا تأخذها مع الماء يمكن اتعور بطنك.*
*يااه على ايام زمان والله براءه وكل شي عاادي ويمشي*
*بس ماقلت لنا والدي العزيز ابو سلطان* 
*ماذا تخصصت في دراستك سواء هنا او في امريكا* 
*والله يعطيك العاافيه* 
*ويطول عمرك في طاعة الرحمن* 
*تقبل مروري ..*
*ام محمد..*

----------


## أبو سلطان

> دكريات رائعة اخى ابو سلطان
> 
> اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد
> 
> على هالدكريات الجميلة الدى يدكرك بالماضى الجميل
> 
> كنت اتمنى انى كنت اتعلم عند معلمة بس احنا جيانا
> فى المدارس احب اسمع قصص القديم ومعلماينة
> 
> ...



الحمد لله أختي مريم إني بلغت و وضعت شيء من ذكريات الماضي هنا، تسعد قلوب الطيبن 

لكن إذا قارنتي بين الماضي و الحاضر فكفة الحاضر ترجح علميا لأن مجالات الحياة العلمية الآن أوسع و لا مجال للمقارنة و خصوصا لدى الطموحين

و شكرا لك أختي على المرور

----------


## أبو سلطان

> صراحه ممتعه القراءه هنا
> تسلم على المشاركه
> 
> 
> 
> دمت بود



شكرا لك أختي على ردك الجميل

و على المديح المعطر

و تسلمي

----------


## أبو سلطان

> *لكني أرى من حول وجهي قطع صغيرة صفراء تسبح فأسأل عنها الوالدة رحمها الله عند ما أحضر البيت فتقول لي أبعد عنك هذه الأشياء إنها مخلفات الأطفال و الحمير لا تأخذها مع الماء يمكن اتعور بطنك.*







> *يااه على ايام زمان والله براءه وكل شي عاادي ويمشي* 
> *بس ماقلت لنا والدي العزيز ابو سلطان* 
> 
> *ماذا تخصصت في دراستك سواء هنا او في امريكا* 
> *والله يعطيك العاافيه* 
> *ويطول عمرك في طاعة الرحمن* 
> *تقبل مروري ..*
> *ام محمد..*



شفتي اشلون بنتي أم امحمد و بدون إزعاج منها يذكر

أحب أن أذكر لك هنا طريفة: كان في زمااااااان في بعض الجمع يتردد على بيتنا في القطيف صديق لي بروفسور أمريكي في الجامعة إسمه د. ربرت لنج و كنت، و كما يحب هو، أن أتمشى معاه إما في نخيل التوبي غربا أو في نخيل القديح شمالا مشيا على الأقدام

و يرى في ما يرى بعينه الماء في السواقي فيرتاح، و كنت أخبره بأن الماء الذي كنت أشربه في صغري من هذا النوع، فيغبطني

يقول: سوف توضع في القبر قبل أن يختل منك ضرس واحد لأن أسنانك تشبعت بمادة الكلس منذ الصغر 

هذا يقوي نظرية الوالدة، رحمها الله و جميع المؤمنين و المؤمنات، و يجعلها صحيحة

بعد بقي جواب أسإلتكِ الإننان: التخصص هو هندسة كهربائية من أمريكا

أما العمل: فلا يجوز لي التصريح به لكي لا أعرف، لكني اخترت لك صحيفة مشهورة و تاريخها 7 محرم 1413 فيها مقابلة لي عن بعض أعمالي و إليكِ قصاصات من صفحاتتها، و للمعلومة صورتي ليست هنا في هذه القصاصات فقد أبعدتها مع إسمي، فتفضلي:







هذا مختبر و مصنع راقي في جامعة بنيته و أشرفت على إنتاجه حتى تقاعدت 

بس بنتي ذاك كان زمااااااااااان أما الآن فأنا فقط متقاعد


و لا أنسى أن أقول لك بنتي أن في تلك السنوات القليلة تخرجوا شباب كثيرة من الجامعة كادوا أن لا تتم مسيرتهم بسلام من غالبية قرى القطيف و لكن بفضل الله ثم مشاركتي في مساعدتهم أكملوا المشوار و تخرجوا و لا فخر 
 و الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## البتول2020

يسلمو على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## أبو سلطان

> يسلمو على الموضوع الرائع



الله و النبي يسلمك 

و شكرا

----------


## شمعة الوادي

كان ماضيكم أفضل من ماضينا 
وأحب أسمع شيء عن التراث والماضي وقصصهم
مشكور أبي العزيز على الجهد الذي تبدله
سأكون موجودة هنا دائما بين صفحاتك
فهي تبحر بنا الى عالمك
مشكورة مرة أخرى على كل ماطرحته هنا
ربي يعطيك الف عافية
موفق لكل خير

----------


## أبو سلطان

> كان ماضيكم أفضل من ماضينا 
> 
> وأحب أسمع شيء عن التراث والماضي وقصصهم
> مشكور أبي العزيز على الجهد الذي تبدله
> سأكون موجودة هنا دائما بين صفحاتك
> فهي تبحر بنا الى عالمك
> مشكورة مرة أخرى على كل ماطرحته هنا
> ربي يعطيك الف عافية
> 
> موفق لكل خير



ألفضل لكم بنتي فأنتم من تشجعوني في ذالك

و بدونكم حتما لا تكون لي رغبة في الكتابة

فشكرا لكم

----------

